# What vendor comes to fix the registers?



## versionDefect (Feb 7, 2022)

Since I know how the POS works, most of the time it should be pretty easy to fix and replace them (since I am the one who always gets called when shit breaks lmao) So rather than working in the hell hole of retail I could just work for the other company. Does anyone know what the name of the other company is?


----------



## Guest Avocado (Feb 7, 2022)

versiondefect said:


> Since I know how the POS works, most of the time it should be pretty easy to fix and replace them (since I am the one who always gets called when shit breaks lmao) So rather than working in the hell hole of retail I could just work for the other company. Does anyone know what the name of the other company is?



That would be NCR. Everyone's favorite company. CompuCom used to help fix stuff as well, but there was some issues with them in the summer and Target dropped them. So as far as I know, it's just NCR.

We actually had some NCR techs come in a few weeks ago to my store to fix some SCO printers and get us some new printers for a few of our lanes, because 4/12 SCOs and 4/17 CLs had the bad print job where it had the lines going down it making them illegible and impossible to scan.

(Or you could stay at Target and work at the CSC, and listen to all us store level folks call every five minutes...)


----------



## DBZ (Feb 7, 2022)

I decided to look it up too. Why not? I know they do more then just registers. They fix the ATM in the store too. I'm usually the one that gets shit fixed at my front end too. Here are the qualification for field tech II 

Familiarity with large servers, mainframe computers, and imaging software
A+ Certification, CompTIA, N+ Certification, PC skills, basic electronic skills, and some specific hardware and operating system familiarity
One to three years of related experience (but more than that is always a plus)
Ability to perform essential functions of the job with or without a reasonable accommodation


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 9, 2022)

NCR only does NCR registers (NCR SCO), at least at my store. CompuCom did do all other registers before they dropped them. They replaced compucom with someone else but I cant remember who.


----------

